# PQHOSE- from the manufacturer



## gardenhosefty (Dec 15, 2014)

Lots of People complains the expandable hose easy exploring or leaking, these problem exist with many famous brands,
but PQhose solved the troubles. And gained better reputation in many countries

PQ Enterprises Limited has earned their reputation as a premium Manufacturer known for exceptional quality, 
consistency and innovation. We pride ourselves on being able to offer the latest technologies in Garden Hose, known as Flexible hose, Pocket hose, X hose, xhose,expandable hose ,Expanding hose or Magic Hose,has been dedicating to providing new expanding water hose solution since it established. Featured with super lightweight, ultra durability, knotless, the Flexible Garden Hose can be automatically expanded up to 3 times of original length,when shut the water down,it will retract automatically in seconds. So easy to store ! 

Rita
PQ EnterPrises Limited
Tel:0086-13291912751
Fax:86-574-87312790
Whatsapp:008613291912751
Wechat:2283857648
Skype:rita.chineseRita
PQ EnterPrises Limited
Tel:0086-13291912751
Fax:86-574-87312790
Whatsapp:008613291912751
Wechat:2283857648
Skype:rita.chinese


----------

